# Sea walker outboards



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Saw they offered a 40 hp short shaft 2 stroke 2 cylinder for sale on eBay, any information? Sorta looks like yamaha commercial 2 cylinder version..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Reminds me of a joke I once heard about a man who likes pee pee in your coke.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Just check them out, china made so buy at own risk! Looks to be reverse engineered yami to me also but hard to see powerhead in the pick.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I once owned a "Neptune" 9.9. Worst motor ever!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The powerhead is made from recycled Natural Light cans...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

For $4k, no way. Plenty of clean used Yamaha’s for that. I’ve worked on enough cheap Chinese ATV’s and scooters to be able to tell you that it’s not worth it. Try to unplug an electrical connector and it just pulls off the wiring. Not being able to find spare parts, or “universal” parts, it goes on and on. 

No way in hell I’d use one in saltwater where I planned on being out of sight of the ramp. If it was a $300-$400 6-9.9 hp to use on a pond I could paddle across in an hour, I might be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have been known to travel 40 plus miles one way from chocko into the Everglades I wouldn't trust that motor.


----------

